# I was stopped in the van by the police today



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When I say police, it was one very friendly handsome young policeman in an unmarked car.
I was driving very slowly along the road next to the river doing about 40mph admiring the autumn, there was a car behind me not bothering to over take even though there were very few cars about, I kept driving at my own sweet pace and then he overtook just before we got to a village and the Police stop sign came up on the back of his car, so I did. This very handsome man came to the van and flashed his Police ID at me with a big smile on his face, I wound the window down and asked what was wrong, he was much more handsome than the one that stopped me last year, but the exact same reply "I wondered why a right hand drive vehicle had a German numberplate and GB sticker (he didn´t say lady driver, but I bet he thought it) He was really only curious I am sure because he didn't ask to see any ID to start with, he told me my name "You are Janet Köhne" I said "yes, how do you know that" well of course he knew and he already knew everything else because he had checked the number plate. If only I was 40 years younger, he was rather dishy. I showed him my ID and the vehicle registration document, he glanced at them, gave them back and we had a friendly chat, he confirmed there are very few cases of the virus in this area, he was in no hurry to go, perhaps I should have invited him in for a coffee, might have been fun :grin2:

I had a few hours out, it was a really nice day, 21c° in Schwedt where I went.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Reading that to my wife and daughter brought rolls of laughter and great smiles, both of course, are fluent German speakers as well as French.

Glad you had a good day out and that everything went well, except for your oversight re coffee.......

Are you going back there tomorrow, just in case ?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats a brilliant idea Dave, 
If I wear a wig and makeup he might think it´s not me and someone has pinched that sweet old ladies motorhome, I might get arrested and taken into his care custody, taken to a police station where there are even more young handsome policemen, I won´t tell them it´s really me. :laugh:
nah I don´t think that will work.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The sweet old lady sounds like a predator on the prowl for young cops to me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ll have to find out what pubs they frequent. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Behave yourself 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why? I don´t have to anymore, not that I ever have mind you.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Thats a brilliant idea Dave,
> If I wear a wig and makeup he might think it´s not me and someone has pinched that sweet old ladies motorhome, I might get arrested and taken into his care custody, taken to a police station where there are even more young handsome policemen, I won´t tell them it´s really me. :laugh:
> nah I don´t think that will work.


If he was smiling at you so much, maybe he is a young man who like an older woman ?

Just thinking like......

Many a good tune is played on an old fiddle, in fact they often give the best results..... :grin2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Geriatric pervs r us?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Did he ask to be your toyboy Jan, like mine did? I'm convinced he was just after my MH - sounds like your guy might have been too!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Did he ask to be your toyboy Jan, like mine did? I'm convinced he was just after my MH - sounds like your guy might have been too!!


Probably not, most blokes think I´m a Wonder Woman driving a RHD.

Unfortunately I don´t think I would get away with doing a Dick Emery


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Next move is to drive past the fire station with smoke billowing out of the windows


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Reading that to my wife and daughter brought rolls of laughter and great smiles, both of course, are fluent German speakers as well as French.
> 
> Glad you had a good day out and that everything went well, except for your oversight re coffee.......
> 
> Are you going back there tomorrow, just in case ?


Dave please tell your wife and daughter I also addressed him as du and see if there is any reaction :grin2:

No fireman would appeal to me as much as this hunk Pat. :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ooh, you are awful......

But I like you......

Nudge, nudge....😏


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For thems that don´t know, it is disrespectful to address an officer with du it should be sie , but as I address everyone with du they have to put up with it :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Apparently, it is the same as using "Tu" in French rather than the more formal and polite "Vous".

Tu would be used for family and children and perhaps for really close acquaintances, but that would not normally include "Les flics", unless of course the Gendarme that you are addressing is a very close relative.....

But, I don't think it's an arrestable offence......

Thankfully.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Apparently, it is the same as using "Tu" in French rather than the more formal and polite "Vous".
> 
> Tu would be used for family and children and perhaps for really close acquaintances, but that would not normally include "Les flics", unless of course the Gendarme that you are addressing is a very close relative.....
> 
> ...


When these different means of address are used Dave do the rest of the words alter

like this. du bis, but its sie sind, hast du- haben sie etc.

The reason I use du is because the first word I say is the one that goes with a du not sie. 
Nobody complains, it´s the main sentence they want to understand.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, tu es, vous êtes - if I remember correctly!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Yes, tu es, vous êtes - if I remember correctly!


Mais oui, Je suis, tu es, il est, nous sommes, vous êtes, ils sont, although trying to type those has thrown up numerous "interesting" changes, vous êtes becomes boys tees.......


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Mais oui, Je suis, tu es, il est, nous sommes, vous êtes, ils sont, although trying to type those has thrown up numerous "interesting" changes, vous êtes becomes *boys tees*.......


----------

